# Delphi 8 Professional questions.



## andrewsmc (Jul 12, 2014)

So my friend has come across a full suite of Delphi 8 Professional consisting of 10 disks and two booklets with all the software, serial & product keys. It even includes two disks of Delphi 7 studio. He was asking me about them but I am not a programmer and have no idea so i hope you more educated guys here can help me out.

1) If this has been installed before and the serial and product keys are used can this be reactivated?

2) Assuming that it would install flawlessly and work what is the product worth? Specifically  the "professional" version.

3) I have googled to death trying to find information on this product. If anyone knows of any information or a website please share it with me so I can get him the information.


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 12, 2014)

> 1) If this has been installed before and the serial and product keys are used can this be reactivated?
> 
> 2) Assuming that it would install flawlessly and work what is the product worth? Specifically the "professional" version.
> 
> 3) I have googled to death trying to find information on this product. If anyone knows of any information or a website please share it with me so I can get him the information.


1. Maybe
2. No idea.
3. Maybe read this (but you probably did)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delphi_(programming_language)
and this
http://www.embarcadero.com/products/delphi


----------



## andrewsmc (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks you Devon68, and bump for more information


----------



## Drone (Jul 12, 2014)

Product keys can be reactivated anytime, it's not even online activation.

Delphi 8 is crap though, extremely outdated lots of stuff won't even work on new OS.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Jul 12, 2014)

I agree that people who are into .net programming wont find any use in it as it is extremely outdated, also it was the first Delphi with .net support. 7 is more used however because it is lightweight and still powerful. I found a certain portable version of about 70mb that worked fully. But not in Win7 x64 or above. I would say resell value is close to 0, reactivation is most likely possible being made ahead of introduction of online activation. The language itself is easy to learn and use, just it is phased out by the C derivatives nowadays.


----------



## andrewsmc (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Drone and zsolt. Anyone else please feel free to add info.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 24, 2014)

Delphi 8 is way too outdated. I've been using Delphi 7 at OOP class in college and supposedly it was the most popular IDE for business and accounting application development in my country, but all sane people in my group switched to MS Visual Studio regardless of what our teacher said.
Since Borland  sold its IDE to CodeGear in '06, it will be hard to re-register this product in case S/N does not work ...

If you want to see what Delphi 8 is all about, try Lazarus IDE. It is based on Borland Pascal's counterpart - FreePascal. Lazarus is an OpenSource project and it is constantly updated. I haven't used it in almost 6 years, but it seems to be alive and prospering (1.2.4 version released last month).

From what I remember - it was very similar to Delphi 7 (at least visually).

http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/


----------

